
Spectacle App no longer maintained - auslegung
https://github.com/eczarny/spectacle/commit/1dec1ca0923a1d96c3f621f72379354201ad2c66
======
dang
Could you please stop putting "Show HN" in titles that don't meet the criteria
for Show HN? The rules are at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
auslegung
Can do

~~~
dang
Appreciated!

------
auslegung
This is a real bummer. Is anyone aware of an open source alternative that ONLY
does window management for macOS?

